# Ron Patterson (transfer to IUPUI)



## bluestreak

Did we offer this kid out of Broad Ripple? He's transferring out of the pest hole called Syracuse.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bluestreak said:


> Did we offer this kid out of Broad Ripple? He's transferring out of the pest hole called Syracuse.



He committed to IU pretty early.  I think they over-signed that year and let him go.  He's a good player.


----------



## BrokerZ

Patterson and Johnson transferring from Syracuse is one of the top stories on ESPN right now.  The article says Patterson wants to play closer to home, per his AAU coach.

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-bas...racuse-orange-losing-bj-johnson-ron-patterson

I really don't know much about this guy other than his limited stats from this year.  He's a 6'2" guard...is he a PG?  We kind of need one of those.  Obviously this is just fan speculation at this point, but would he have to sit out a year by transferring with the NCAA sanctions against Syracuse?


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> Patterson and Johnson transferring from Syracuse is one of the top stories on ESPN right now.  The article says Patterson wants to play closer to home, per his AAU coach.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mens-college-bas...racuse-orange-losing-bj-johnson-ron-patterson
> 
> I really don't know much about this guy other than his limited stats from this year.  He's a 6'2" guard...is he a PG?  We kind of need one of those.  Obviously this is just fan speculation at this point, but would he have to sit out a year by transferring with the NCAA sanctions against Syracuse?



From the way he looked as a Sr, he was a VG outside shooter, quick and athletic and a good defender.  Based on what I've seen of him, I would take him without hesitation as a combo guard.


----------



## southernindianaballer

sycamorebacker said:


> From the way he looked as a Sr, he was a VG outside shooter, quick and athletic and a good defender.  Based on what I've seen of him, I would take him without hesitation as a combo guard.



I would say your estimation is pretty close...  They called him "The Bus" I think in high school.  He is a physically strong kid.  I was surprised he ended up at Syracuse, thought that wasn't his style... But he does have long arms - which is what they look for to enhance their zone principles...   He is for sure a "combo" guard.  Of all the "top" players in Indiana last 5 years (I mean the top 5 players in state Sr year) - I would say Patterson fits the Lansing "system" the best.  He is probably being sought after pretty hard right now.  Of all schools in Indiana...  Not just saying this because I'm a tree fan...  ISU is the best fit IMHO.  Of course the ISU coaches know much more than I - and I don't know what they need.  If ISU gets him and he sits out a year... hmmm...  ISU is starting to look really strong.  The new Hulman Center has to be enticing for him...  It will be a top facility in Indiana and the newest.  Of course, I know nothing of potential issues that could exist academically, emotionally, with this potential recruit.  He played very good in AAU ball with really good players...  It will be interesting if ISU puts their name in his hat.


----------



## southernindianaballer

southernindianaballer said:


> I would say your estimation is pretty close...  They called him "The Bus" I think in high school.  He is a physically strong kid.  I was surprised he ended up at Syracuse, thought that wasn't his style... But he does have long arms - which is what they look for to enhance their zone principles...   He is for sure a "combo" guard.  Of all the "top" players in Indiana last 5 years (I mean the top 5 players in state Sr year) - I would say Patterson fits the Lansing "system" the best.  He is probably being sought after pretty hard right now.  Of all schools in Indiana...  Not just saying this because I'm a tree fan...  ISU is the best fit IMHO.  Of course the ISU coaches know much more than I - and don't know what they need.  If ISU gets him and he sits out a year... hmmm...  ISU is starting to look really strong.  The new Hulman Center has to be enticing for him...  It will be a top facility in Indiana and the newest.  Of course, I know nothing of potential issues that could exist academically, emotionally, with this potential recruit.  He played very good in AAU ball with really good players...  It will be interesting if ISU puts their name in his hat.



I think he played AAU with Hanner and Yogi... I don't think playing him in a zone goes to his defensive strength - as Syracuse would do...  The kid can play the D... Doesn't need a zone to hide his defensive weakness is all I'm saying.. not that a zone always does that - but the zone can.


----------



## BrokerZ

southernindianaballer said:


> I think he played AAU with Hanner and Yogi... I don't think playing him in a zone goes to his defensive strength - as Syracuse would do...  The kid can play the D... Doesn't need a zone to hide his defensive weakness is all I'm saying.. not that a zone always does that - but the zone can.



Just stumbling along some comments sections of the Patterson news articles, and most Cuse fans think Patterson is a helluva defender.  Most were pretty complimentary of this hustle and tenacity, and the general concensus was he'd thrive in a more man-to-man defensive system.  So...yeah...I'm getting more and more intrigued.


----------



## southernindianaballer

BrokerZ said:


> Just stumbling along some comments sections of the Patterson news articles, and most Cuse fans think Patterson is a helluva defender.  Most were pretty complimentary of this hustle and tenacity, and the general concensus was he'd thrive in a more man-to-man defensive system.  So...yeah...I'm getting more and more intrigued.



Yeah...  I just read some of those...  From what I saw on the AAU circuit - he was pretty good a few years ago...  I think ISU has the personalized academic programs for "all" students (not just athletes) that foster academic success, too.  I'm guessing he is looking for a personalized experience athletically and academically.  It's funny - in AAU you can see more of a kids 'natural' basketball and personal traits than you can on a high school or college team...  and when I saw "the Bus" my first thought was "ISU and Lansing", but he was getting offers from the P5 boys.


----------



## southernindianaballer

and Jason has the scholarship availability list for us...  I'm guessing it's questionable...  as we know things can change at any time too...


----------



## ISUCC

transferring to IUPUI


----------



## bluestreak

ISUCC said:


> transferring to IUPUI



Wow, could be  huge for IUPUI


----------



## sycamorebacker

bluestreak said:


> Wow, could be  huge for IUPUI



You need to settle down.  He averaged 2.6 ppg and shot 31%.


----------



## Bally #50

bluestreak said:


> Wow, could be  huge for IUPUI



Funny, the way they recruit, he MAY be huge.


----------



## bluestreak

I'm sorry, but he was a 4 star recruit out of HS, and got good playing time for Syracuse. You telling me he is not a player you would take? Settle yourself down.


----------



## ISUCC

bluestreak said:


> I'm sorry, but he was a 4 star recruit out of HS, and got good playing time for Syracuse. You telling me he is not a player you would take? Settle yourself down.



and there will be just a slight difference in going from playing in the ACC to playing in the lowly Summit League.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bluestreak said:


> I'm sorry, but he was a 4 star recruit out of HS, and got good playing time for Syracuse. You telling me he is not a player you would take? Settle yourself down.



Here?  No, I wouldn't.  He might be good for IUPUI.  I liked him in HS but he turned out not so good in college.


----------



## southernindianaballer

He was a backup guard, early in his career at Syracuse...  a system that wasn't a match IMO.  I think he is a good player.  Killed it in high school and AAU.  IUPUI I think just acquired a good pick up.  Somehow, really IUPUI?


----------



## 4Q_iu

southernindianaballer said:


> He was a backup guard, early in his career at Syracuse...  a system that wasn't a match IMO.  I think he is a good player.  Killed it in high school and AAU.  IUPUI I think just acquired a good pick up.  Somehow, really IUPUI?



What in the world is surprising about a kid from Indianapolis, transferring to one of the two NCAA Div I MBB programs in his hometown?

When Howard Dardeen left UK, where did he land?  Indiana State
When Bobby Heaton left Denver, where did he land? Indiana State
When Steve Hart left gloomington, where did he land? Indiana State
When Jake Kelly left iowa, where did he land? Indiana State

My point?  Each of those players ended up at the NCAA Div I MBB program in/closest to his hometown, though, we were still Div II when Dardeen returned to Terre Haute?


He also the 10th Indiana All-Star to land at iupui; 4 have been transfers


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Patterson plus the Loyola transfers from last summer and IUPUI is moving in the right direction.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Patterson plus the Loyola transfers from last summer and IUPUI is moving in the right direction.



next season the Metros, I mean the Jaguars will have 3 Indiana All-Stars on the roster, Patterson, Osborne (Loyola transfer) and D.J. McCall (Ft Wayne Conconrdia)...   hope they don't pick up any from the 2015 team


----------

